# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments > Cutting Edge / Future Treatments >  7th World Congress for Hair Research (2013)

## Desmond84

Hey guys, 

I've got more news for you guys about the upcoming talks at this year's Hair research congress. Some you already know, some you don't and will blow your mind! So here it goes:

*1) Aderans:* Prof. Kurt Stenn will be updating us on what Aderans has been up to. (To correct myself, Aderans did attend this congress once before which was in France back in 2010. Many of you guys may have seen the video. This is their second appearance since then and surprisingly is being conducted by its Chief Scientific Officer rather than CEO)

*2) Histogen:* Gail Naughton will be presenting HSC's final Phase I/IIa results! (Very exciting)

*3) Replicel:* Dr. McElwee will be presenting their 12-month interim safety results of a phase 1/2a trial (Remember how they were not going to update us till 24 months was up! Well looks like they've changed their mind! Maybe they've got some good news!)

*4) Topical Finasteride Formulation:* The swedes have come up with P-3074 which is a Finasteride 0.25% topical solution mixed with hydroxypropyl-chitosan (HPCH) which is a film-forming agent. They compared using this solution (once daily) with 1mg oral finasteride once daily and what they saw was mind boggling!!! Topical reduced scalp DHT by 71% whereas oral reduced it by 51%. Furthermore, serum DHT was reduced by about the same in both groups!!! 

*5) CG210:* Japanese scientist have come up with a modified botanical treatment that when combined with Finasteride (in patients using fin for more than 3 years) increased the hair diameter by 37% compared to those who used fin alone!

*6) Systemic growth factor (SGF) treatment:* Korean scientists have been busy testing Systemic growth factors (SGF) composed of β-fibroblast growth factor (β-FGF), vascular endothelial growth factor (VEGF), and insulin-like growth factor-1 (IGF-1). They got 10-15% increase in hair density in HUMAN trials!!!

May is going to be a monster of a month  :Smile:  

Let's hope we get a glitter of hope in these dark times...I'll be updating you guys if I find out anymore...

We are now 3 weeks away!

Cheers to all my balding brothers and sisters. 

Love you all

- Des

----------


## hellouser

My faith lies mostly in Aderans and Replicel as the longest lasting single treatment. I have a feeling however, Histogen will prove most powerful but will require more frequent visits.

Topical finasteride should have been a reality when it was released. Thanks Merck, for castrating men for the last 20 years... scumbags.

For all those topicals though, CB still remains to be the most powerful. God knows what kind of potentially crazy results we could see from peptides though.

I do wonder though... what advantages would there be if we bought finasteride in bulk, crushed all the pills or purchased in raw powder, dissolved it in everclear and mixed a ton of it into Nizoral (as Nizoral is best when the shampoo sits on the scalp for at least 2 minutes).

Finasteride is fairly cheap at this point.

----------


## Arashi

Very exciting stuff, thanks for the nice summary Desmond !

Programme overview: http://www.hair2013.org/userfiles/fi...2004.03.13.pdf

----------


## clandestine

Thanks Desmond, always good to hear from you. Hope all is well.

----------


## Arashi

Where did you find that info anyway Desmond ? If I look at the programme I just posted, I see other speakers and not the ones you mentioned ?

----------


## Desmond84

Thx Clandestine, this place keeps me going  :Smile: 

Arashi I've got inside connections  :Wink: 

Nahhh, just kidding! Here's all the abstracts for the Congress! I read every single one LOL

http://www.nature.com/jid/journal/v1...d2013110a.html

----------


## Arashi

> Thx Clandestine, this place keeps me going 
> 
> Arashi I've got inside connections 
> 
> Nahhh, just kidding! Here's all the abstracts for the Congress! I read every single one LOL
> 
> http://www.nature.com/jid/journal/v1...d2013110a.html


 Nice one Desmond !

----------


## Henkeh91

Thanks Desmond!

My birthday is in May and I hope that all of them will share some great news. That would be an awesome present!

*Edit* Probably a very stupid question, what does "hair density" mean? Just thicker hair or increased amount of hair?



> They got 10-15&#37; increase in hair density in HUMAN trials!!!

----------


## Arashi

Man if you google the researchers (also the ones you didnt mention, but like for example George Cotsarelis, you realize how many people are working on this, apart from the 'usual suspects' like Team Tokyo, that we're following here. It surely is hopeful to read !

----------


## Desmond84

Just to be accurate too, Histogen and Aderans presentations are actually at the *International Investigative Dermatology Conference* which begins after the World Congress ends (From May 8 – May 11), which is held at the same venue in Edinburgh.

----------


## UK_

It looks like a one-shot minoxidil that can last up to 2 years and probably a little longer - I feel it has the ability to regenerate hairs that are so minaturized they can hardly be viewed by the human eye.

Still need to know if this is generating new hair follicles though, the fact that Histogen are documenting higher density than hair counts make sense, but what happened to those new hairs that fall into the new hair count?  Are these completely new follicles or simply hair that was so minaturized it was unable to be deteced before the injections?

Your guess is as good as mine, but it would be interesting to hear some scientific views to the above questions.

As a side, these are the questions we need professionals like Dr Nigam and Dr Jonathan Mansbridge to help the hair loss community in understanding.

----------


## UK_

> I'm under no illusion that my hairloss journey is probably going to include both more transplants and Histogen.
> 
> Histogen will bring back some hair and help me keep what I've got and transplants will fill in some of the bald beyond repair areas.


 This is why im seriously considering finasteride, although something about the side effects of the drug keeps stopping me from diving in.

----------


## Artista

Winston, thank you for clarifying Desmond's issue and status.

----------


## Tomb10

So if histogen comes successfully on the market, you can get a treat of histogen instead of taking propecia to protect your hear?

----------


## drnigams

Kindly find below the Histogen presentation at WCHR 2013, Edinburg 2013 sent to me by their corporate communication.

I am not aware what results have they published in Oct 2012 and are these results any different from 2012 presentation or no?

Hopefully I & Jonathan Mansbridge, (Chief Scientific Officer, Histogen) will be speaking on phone this week and see what best I can come out with for my hair loss community friends for the earliest access, once I am convince with their results in person.


click below link for enlarge image
http://www.drnigams.net/images/HTG_E...ic/Large/1.jpg

----------


## Arashi

> Kindly find below the Histogen presentation at WCHR 2013, Edinburg 2013 sent to me by their corporate communication.
> 
> I am not aware what results have they published in Oct 2012 and are these results any different from 2012 presentation or no?


 These are just the 12 weeks preliminary results of their Phase I/II trial. It seems they still haven't posted the final results.

----------


## Breaking Bald

And now we play the waiting game...

As always...

----------


## TravisB

> And now we play the waiting game...
> 
> As always...


 Yeah the feeling that we can't do anything to speed things up is the worst.

We can just wait and hope for their awesome results.

Arsenal against MPB is very limited and not too effective - Minox, Fin and Dut (but it's more for desperates)

----------


## Pentarou

> It looks like a one-shot minoxidil that can last up to 2 years and probably a little longer


 Sounds better than that, from what we know. More growth than theoretically possible with minox, plus we don't know yet how long the re-grown hair can last - who knows if it could be kept indefinitely with a maintenance regimen? AFAIK that hasn't been ruled out as a possibility yet.  :Smile:

----------


## Arashi

> And now we play the waiting game...
> 
> As always...


 The 'waiting game' is going to take 7-8 years at least. Aderans, Replicel, Histogen, they're all just temp solutions anyway. We'll have to wait for a real cure like Team Tokyo's to really solve the hairloss problems. But there's things you can do meanwhile. If you have money you could get a HST for example. Or if you don't have money for that you could start experimenting with things like RU or other medication, quite some people are reporting good results. Hopefully Aderans, Replicel and/or Histogen are going to be enough to bridge the gap to a real cure, but man, the waiting game is far from over ...

----------


## Pentarou

Any bridge is better than the one we are currently all sat on...  :Frown:

----------


## Scientalk56

I do believe in Histogen, but not in their timeline. We're near the end of june, and still no news about its next phase or the phase i/ii results.
i don't think they will start their next phase 2 before the end of this year.
in this case, we won't see histogen before 2017
Phase 2b - January 2014- January 2015
phase 3 - June 2015 or January 2016 - June 2016 or January 2017
well...

----------


## Kiwi

> I do believe in Histogen, but not in their timeline. We're near the end of june, and still no news about its next phase or the phase i/ii results.
> i don't think they will start their next phase 2 before the end of this year.
> in this case, we won't see histogen before 2017
> Phase 2b - January 2014- January 2015
> phase 3 - June 2015 or January 2016 - June 2016 or January 2017
> well...


 Well what Mr noob with 35 posts? You don't have a clue and you're speculating in a certain direction. I could equally speculate that its going to be ready in asia next year. 

We'd both be guessing. Not trying to be mean but seriously... you don't know jack diddley.

----------


## Arashi

> Well what Mr noob with 35 posts? You don't have a clue and you're speculating in a certain direction. I could equally speculate that its going to be ready in asia next year. 
> 
> We'd both be guessing. Not trying to be mean but seriously... you don't know jack diddley.


 Agreed Kiwi. For all we know, they might present final phase I/II results next week, announce the start of phase 2b within 3 months and have their product available in Asia next year. We just don't know and all we can do is guess.

----------


## rdawg

well they essentially just need funding/licencsing i believe in order to get to phase IIb, or at least that's my understanding.

the actual startup shouldnt take more than a month or so, they don't need that many patients like with phase III.

Sooner they start the better, and I hope they are pushing to get to it ASAP.

----------


## Scientalk56

Well, i can see that some people have no problem getting the product after phase 2...
and yes, if you're talking about phase 2 it's possible that it would be released next year..

but i prefer to wait until it passes phase 3.. and waiting is killing...

----------


## rdawg

> Well, i can see that some people have no problem getting the product after phase 2...
> and yes, if you're talking about phase 2 it's possible that it would be released next year..
> 
> but i prefer to wait until it passes phase 3.. and waiting is killing...


 phase 2 in asia yea, has to go through Phase III in north america.

I have no idea on the technicalities and such though, but we're looking at 2016 at the earliest in NA. 2015 in asia.

it's far but not insanely far, but 3 more years of losing hair can be pretty damaging, who knows if it can help us enough by then, the next generation is definitely luckier!

----------


## ANW

dr nigam over on hair site posted some new info on histogen. there are some preliminary 48week results.

"Histogen Poster presentation at WCHR 2013@Dr. Nigam's"

----------


## Thinning87

> dr nigam over on hair site posted some new info on histogen. there are some preliminary 48week results.
> 
> "Histogen Poster presentation at WCHR 2013@Dr. Nigam's"


 we all saw that, this is not new info but the same info rebranded into a new poster, with the exception that they mention there is continued growth at that time (but they do not mention how much...)

----------


## JJacobs152

> Histogen -> Maybe
> Aderans -> Dead


 UK_, why are you saying aderans is dead? they haven't said anything good or bad... :Confused:

----------


## ANW

they are not dead, just quiet as they round off phase 2

----------


## UK_

Because Aderans has lost all of its inductive potential.

----------


## bananana

speculation is, AGAIN, taking control of the forum. We know nothing yet. 
I know, for they have told me, results (histogen) are *BEING ANALYZED RIGHT NOW.* We will receive an update *SOON*.

Their words.

----------


## UK_

> speculation is, again, taking control of the forum. We know nothing yet. 
> I know, for they have told me, results (histogen) are *being analyzed right now.* we will receive an update *soon*.
> 
> Their words.


 *histogen?????  When? Where? How? Why? Who???*

----------


## clandestine

By email, I think.

----------


## Tomb10

Desmond,

do you know whether the topical finasteride ever comes on the market?
because 71% to 51%, will make a huge difference.

----------


## JulioGP

Someone knew what were the conclusions about topical Finasteride as it was announced that there would be discussion on this issue at the global conference?

----------


## hellouser

> Desmond,
> 
> do you know whether the topical finasteride ever comes on the market?
> because 71% to 51%, will make a huge difference.


 Forget about topical finasteride if CB works as good as Cosmo claims it does. Even if its half as good as their claims, its still superior to Finasteride WITHOUT the side effects.

----------


## Sogeking

> Forget about topical finasteride if CB works as good as Cosmo claims it does. Even if its half as good as their claims, its still superior to Finasteride WITHOUT the side effects.


 Seconded. If it works as the inital report said. Here's hoping.

----------


## clandestine

No one cares about topical Finasteride.

----------


## Conpecia

> No one cares about topical Finasteride.


 I actually care about it if it does not have sides. I am not optimistic that we'll have CB sorted in 2013.

----------


## clandestine

> I actually care about it if it does not have sides. I am not optimistic that we'll have CB sorted in 2013.


 It does have sides, though.

----------


## hellouser

> It does have sides, though.


 What are the sides?

*edit*

Nevermind, the question was in regards to CB, not Finasteride. That being said, Fvck finasteride.

----------


## Conpecia

well that's the question. if it does then **** it, if not because of the film or whatever then i'm interested. i've heard competing theories. honestly though my hope is that cb works.

----------


## clandestine

> well that's the question. if it does then **** it, if not because of the film or whatever then i'm interested. i've heard competing theories. honestly though my hope is that cb works.


 Me too bud, but I need some regrowth at this point.

Ordered derma roller, and will start minox when it arrives.

----------


## Kiwi

> What are the sides?
> 
> *edit*
> 
> Nevermind, the question was in regards to CB, not Finasteride. That being said, Fvck finasteride.


 Yes agreed. Very valid point.
**** fin.

----------

